# Help with a Pistol ID



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I got this in a trade a few years ago from another Member and forgot what it was and it does not really say on the weapon. It's a 32 that shoots great , never jams, and is very basic. Appears to be Russian. It says Hungary on it.*

*The things I wrote on my calender are what is on the gun.*


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks like an older cz military..


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't see what you wrote on said calander, due to the position of said gun...:blink:


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Can't see what you wrote on said calander, due to the position of said gun...:blink:


*I'm refering to what* *You can read Under the trigger*


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hungarian mod74 imported by Century Arms. They are police surplus pistols modeled after the Walther PP/PPK series guns.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*This is a bunch a Bull Mess!!! :blink: I can't find squat online as far as magazines or grips. I want to have Timm Cerekote it and then put some nice grips on it. I can't find one online with the same markings on it. They all say Browning and are mostly made in the USA. Mine is not and I don't want to buy something that won't fit. CRAP!!*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> Hungarian mod74 imported by Century Arms. They are police surplus pistols modeled after the Walther PP/PPK series guns.


*It does say MD 74 on it so I beleive you are correct. So atep one is complete now to find any mags online and grips.*


----------



## midway (Apr 21, 2011)

try g and g sales
shotgun news had grips,mags in the past


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

midway said:


> try g and g sales
> shotgun news had grips,mags in the past


*Too many G and G sales online. The one that was gun related had no active links to shop through.*


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

It may end up in the hands of the ATF if you do what you have planned... 

http://www.escambiaclerk.com/xml/xml.asp?ucase_id=37343719


----------



## ess5566 (Dec 13, 2010)

lol nice




scubapro said:


> It may end up in the hands of the ATF if you do what you have planned...
> 
> http://www.escambiaclerk.com/xml/xml.asp?ucase_id=37343719


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

If anyone can make you some grips - this guy in Hungary can...

http://www.marschalgrips.com/

I got two sets of nice wooden grips from him for my Romanian TTC Tokarev.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

scubapro said:


> It may end up in the hands of the ATF if you do what you have planned...
> 
> http://www.escambiaclerk.com/xml/xml.asp?ucase_id=37343719


*So I'm not allowed to put different grips on it or cerekote it? The link you have up is some guys theft arrest report.??? :blink:*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

scubapro said:


> It may end up in the hands of the ATF if you do what you have planned...
> 
> http://www.escambiaclerk.com/xml/xml.asp?ucase_id=37343719


 
*Oh SNAP???? What the Hell happened there? I have seen so many pics of weapons Tim has cerekoted that were awesome??? Did he gank a bunch of peoples guns? That sucks, do you know anyone else that does that kind of work? He was way out in the boonies for me anyway. I'm in Gulf Breeze weekends and nights and Mary Esther M-F.*


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Do a search on here there is a thread or 2. The real thread was closed and moved to the moderator section for legal reasons.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Do a search on here there is a thread or 2. The real thread was closed and moved to the moderator section for legal reasons.


*What section? Post me a link please, it will take forever looking through all these sections. We don't have a crimiinal Member section do we?*


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Not sure, use the search function.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Not sure, use the search function.


*I don't speak German. What would I put in a search? " Find criminal" ??*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Well that sucked. I know even less now that I read that thread. From the thread I take it that Tim got into it with at least one other member on here and then it went down hill till it was removed or moved somewhere else. Some one please PM me and tell me what happened.*


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f74/what-happened-baywatch-arms-127569/


----------

